# Zombie Groundbreaker



## craftandmagic (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I'm back with a second video tutorial of my "Halloween Series", this time I show you how to make a Zombie groundbreaker made of paper-mache!! &#128128;

It's a great Halloween decoration close to your TV or your desktop...&#128513;

Hope you will like this new video, let me know if you have some questions! &#128521;


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one gorgeous zombie hand!


----------



## Piratez (Sep 8, 2015)

Fabulous! Thanks!


----------

